

DSL for WATiR to do automated web app testing I've created - wr1472
http://wsl.xqoob.com
I've been working on a web application for the last year or so at work. In order to do some lightweight automated testing from the UI down I started using WATiR; which is pretty cool. However I took this one step further and wrote a DSL on top to speed things up. I call it WSL - WATiR Scripting Language.<p>The ultimate aim is to simplify the API so much that non-devs can use it (ie. testers). I'm hoping to open source this soon but in the meantime you can download the gem and install locally to play around with it. I'm in the process of creating collateral and examples that people can refer to at the linked site, in the process I have learnt a hell of a lot of other skills/technologies, which is really gratifying, but my submission primarily is about WSL so far - What does everyone think?
======
wr1472
I've been working on a web application for the last year or so at work. In
order to do some lightweight automated testing from the UI down I started
using WATiR; which is pretty cool. However I took this one step further and
wrote a DSL on top to speed things up. I call it WSL - WATiR Scripting
Language.

The ultimate aim is to simplify the API so much that non-devs can use it (ie.
testers). I'm hoping to open source this soon but in the meantime you can
download the gem and install locally to play around with it. I'm in the
process of creating collateral and examples that people can refer to at the
linked site, in the process I have learnt a hell of a lot of other
skills/technologies, which is really gratifying, but my submission primarily
is about WSL so far - What does everyone think?

